# The kind of war hero about whom movies are made  -  But he's Canadian



## RackMaster (May 7, 2010)

This is a great story.  I really enjoy finding stories like this and reading about the amazing Canadian's that played such pivotal roles when most of them that come out are of British or American's.   



> *The kind of war hero about whom movies are made*
> Last Updated: Thursday, May 6, 2010 | 2:54 PM ET Comments6Recommend20
> By Fred Langan CBC News
> 
> ...


----------



## metalmom (May 7, 2010)

Awesome! Had never heard of him previously. 
Thanks for the great read!!!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (May 7, 2010)

It does have everything.... heroism, action, adventure, intrigue, romance....   

Bah.  Hollywood would screw it up.


----------



## Nasty (May 7, 2010)

Excellent post! Thanks, you're right, most of what you hear is about Brits and then Americans. It's good to read about others that gave so much.


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2010)

AMRUSMCR said:


> It does have everything.... heroism, action, adventure, intrigue, romance....
> 
> Bah.  Hollywood would screw it up.


 
Michael Bay directing with Christian Bale and Kate Beckinsale starring....it could get retarded quickly.

Side rant: People complain that Hollywood is out of ideas. It may be, but history is NEVER out of great plots.


----------



## Chaske (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! it was a great read.


----------



## car (May 24, 2010)

g - great story!

Free - didn't you know that there only seven stories in the world? boy meets girl, girl meets boy, boy goes to war, girl has baby(ies), they live happily ever after (or live in poverty) for the rest of their lives.........


----------



## Jettie (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! Great story.


----------

